# [Q] Download Files From Google Drive



## Mayank77 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi ,
I uploaded some pictures on my Gmail Drive yesterday via Laptop.
When I use the Android Google Drive Client on my Gingerbread , I have options of viewing it or making it offline.

Is there any way of downloading the pictures to my SD card ?

Making it offline doesn't help because once I remove the Google Drive App from my Droid , I will no longer be able to view that picture.

I want a permanent download so that my downloaded pictures appear in my gallery even after un-installation of Google Drive.


----------



## Supaiku (Apr 27, 2012)

> EDIT: [SOLVED]
> 
> Disable encryption via settings, and the files are accessible in the below folder. Thank the man

Click to collapse





The files seem to be in the google docs application folder, which on my system is found in /mnt/sdcard/Android/Data/com.google.android.apps.docs/files/pinned_docs_Files_do_not_edit/*CRAZY FOLDER NUMBER*

However, viewing the files does not work. It seems that this is a feature they have not included (for whatever reason).
Dropbox lets you export files.

You could also try another service called "Box".


----------



## RikkKeith (Apr 27, 2012)

*KeePassDroid with Google Drive*

I was going to create a new thread but in searching found this one. I'll use this one as maybe it applies with certain features not yet being implemented? Or am I overlooking or doing something wrong?  I'll keep this simple.  I use KeePass V1.x and KeepassDroid to keep my passwords in sync.  It works great with DropBox.  I have my database stored in the cloud and whenever I make a revision, it syncs across all my devices.    Being the Google Whore I am, I was excited to try it with Google Drive. NO GO!  

I can access the file and open the database with KeePassDroid without any issues.  If I make a change and try to save it I get the following error. /data/data.com.google.android.apps.docs/cache/filecache2/123456789/databasename.kdb.tmp: open failed: EACESS (permissions denied).  It won't let me write back to the database like DropBox will.

When I made the file available off-line, it would let me save the file, but it would not save that file back to the cloud.   Do you think it's a permission issue on my side, or a limitation right now with Google Drive?  Quick side note: I'm using a ported version of ICS but not really having any other issues.  But if others are able to write back with a 3rd party app, then maybe it is something to do with the port....just a thought?  If anybody has any ideas....Thanks!


----------



## Supaiku (Apr 27, 2012)

RikkKeith said:


> I was going to create a new thread but in searching found this one. I'll use this one as maybe it applies with certain features not yet being implemented? Or am I overlooking or doing something wrong?  I'll keep this simple.  I use KeePass V1.x and KeepassDroid to keep my passwords in sync.  It works great with DropBox.  I have my database stored in the cloud and whenever I make a revision, it syncs across all my devices.    Being the Google Whore I am, I was excited to try it with Google Drive. NO GO!
> 
> I can access the file and open the database with KeePassDroid without any issues.  If I make a change and try to save it I get the following error. /data/data.com.google.android.apps.docs/cache/filecache2/123456789/databasename.kdb.tmp: open failed: EACESS (permissions denied).  It won't let me write back to the database like DropBox will.
> 
> When I made the file available off-line, it would let me save the file, but it would not save that file back to the cloud.   Do you think it's a permission issue on my side, or a limitation right now with Google Drive?  Quick side note: I'm using a ported version of ICS but not really having any other issues.  But if others are able to write back with a 3rd party app, then maybe it is something to do with the port....just a thought?  If anybody has any ideas....Thanks!

Click to collapse



It *seems* to me like a limitation with their software. The fact that you can't even use the files outside of google drive/docs despite them being there indicates that either the files are encrypted, or in some other non-standard format. Uploading probably doesn't work because the file you put there are in the wrong format for the software to use them.


----------



## BK553 (Apr 27, 2012)

I switched back to Dropbox (which I never REALLY left) because of this.  As a way to move files to your phone (like .zips to flash), Google drive falls short.


----------



## Supaiku (Apr 27, 2012)

BK553 said:


> I switched back to Dropbox (which I never REALLY left) because of this.  As a way to move files to your phone (like .zips to flash), Google drive falls short.

Click to collapse



Send them clear, direct feedback. Maybe they'll change it. After all, the product was just launched


----------



## bamx2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Same here. I suspect G will change over time .



BK553 said:


> I switched back to Dropbox (which I never REALLY left) because of this.  As a way to move files to your phone (like .zips to flash), Google drive falls short.

Click to collapse


----------



## rootmepls (Apr 28, 2012)

Glad to see this thread. First thing I did was try to copy a file to my SD Card from Gdrive. Just keeps trying to open them. Only option I had was send to Dropbox from Gdrive and export from there. Kind of a waste of time. 

Just wait and see what features they add on. Its still very early.


----------



## Cirkustanz (Apr 29, 2012)

Is your phone rooted?  Using ES file explorer, and having the "up to root" toggle enabled, if I went to the root directory /mnt/sdcard/download directory all of the 4 files I synced with google drive were able to be copied using ES file explorer without any problem at all.

It's a bit annoying, but for now it works for me!


----------



## Supaiku (Apr 29, 2012)

Cirkustanz said:


> Is your phone rooted?  Using ES file explorer, and having the "up to root" toggle enabled, if I went to the root directory /mnt/sdcard/download directory all of the 4 files I synced with google drive were able to be copied using ES file explorer without any problem at all.
> 
> It's a bit annoying, but for now it works for me!

Click to collapse



I could copy them no problem. The problem is, copied or not, they're unviewable.


----------



## Cirkustanz (Apr 29, 2012)

Are you sure you are looking in the folder I mentioned, or are you looking in the folder that does not require root access?  There is a link to those files in the directory that doesn't require root but even the thumbnail doesn't appear there.

Shrug, I pulled photos and a pc executable from that folder and copied it onto my SD card using the move option in ES file explorer which allowed me to email them to a friend.


----------



## xpdg1 (Apr 29, 2012)

How to enable Google Driver on my phone ?, i have download from Google Play but it's display not available in my country, hmm


----------



## Cirkustanz (Apr 29, 2012)

When I went to the drive.google site after I installed the PC application it gave me a url to download the mobile app.  I made sure "install non-market applications" was selected in my phone settings, opened up that site in my phone's browser, and installed it.


----------



## stevemacer (Apr 29, 2012)

So I seem to have managed to get files from google drive onto my phone and tablet. I use an app called officesuite pro. I've got it on my prim and sgs2. It is a paid app but it connects to remote servers, google docs(drive), dropbox etc. If you access your files through there, you can copy the file, doc, zip whatever is on your google drive, and paste it to a local drive. All intact and usable.


----------



## bobbyphoenix (Apr 29, 2012)

This is crazy.  As soon as my Drive was ready I transferred all my DB files to it thinking I'm all Google, so lets use it!  Yeah, I can't access any of my files.  With DB I could just long press a name, and download.  Guess it's back to DB until Drive can do it too.  Nice otherwise.


----------



## Supaiku (Apr 30, 2012)

Cirkustanz said:


> Are you sure you are looking in the folder I mentioned, or are you looking in the folder that does not require root access?  There is a link to those files in the directory that doesn't require root but even the thumbnail doesn't appear there.
> 
> Shrug, I pulled photos and a pc executable from that folder and copied it onto my SD card using the move option in ES file explorer which allowed me to email them to a friend.

Click to collapse



The folder you said was:
/mnt/sdcard/download , right?
I have the folder ( with a capital "D" though), except there are none of the files I made offline with drive in it. 




stevemacer said:


> So I seem to have managed to get files from google drive onto my phone and tablet. I use an app called officesuite pro. I've got it on my prim and sgs2. It is a paid app but it connects to remote servers, google docs(drive), dropbox etc. If you access your files through there, you can copy the file, doc, zip whatever is on your google drive, and paste it to a local drive. All intact and usable.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the tip. Still, might shame to have to jump through such hoops. The other question is: does it work with non-doc files?


----------



## arielxarg (Apr 30, 2012)

BK553 said:


> I switched back to Dropbox (which I never REALLY left) because of this.  As a way to move files to your phone (like .zips to flash), Google drive falls short.

Click to collapse



same here. disappointing. but i hope they will change it in the future.


----------



## stevemacer (Apr 30, 2012)

Yeah, it works with any type of file, I used it to download a zip. You can do it with jpegs too but you have to make it show unsupported files. Also, another way, probably easier is to log into google drive through your browser, you can download direct from there i've noticed. Just click on the file and it should give you the option to dl. Shame they haven't put this in the app.


----------



## bobbyphoenix (Apr 30, 2012)

stevemacer said:


> Yeah, it works with any type of file, I used it to download a zip. You can do it with jpegs too but you have to make it show unsupported files. *Also, another way, probably easier is to log into google drive through your browser, you can download direct from there i've noticed.* Just click on the file and it should give you the option to dl. Shame they haven't put this in the app.

Click to collapse



Funny I was just trying this.  It does work, but it renames the file to some long weird label.  Have you found a way to keep it the same name?


----------



## stevemacer (Apr 30, 2012)

To be honest, i've not really tried it through the browser but when I download it through officesuite pro, it retains the original file name.


----------



## Mayank77 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi ,
I uploaded some pictures on my Gmail Drive yesterday via Laptop.
When I use the Android Google Drive Client on my Gingerbread , I have options of viewing it or making it offline.

Is there any way of downloading the pictures to my SD card ?

Making it offline doesn't help because once I remove the Google Drive App from my Droid , I will no longer be able to view that picture.

I want a permanent download so that my downloaded pictures appear in my gallery even after un-installation of Google Drive.


----------



## 85gallon (Apr 30, 2012)

arielxarg said:


> same here. disappointing. but i hope they will change it in the future.

Click to collapse



Not likely.  Google wants all of your files in the cloud.  They want you to come to them.  They don't want you too have local access.


----------



## mrhubris (Apr 30, 2012)

I don't know if my problem comes down to the same as in the start of the thread.

I use pushmail on my HTC Desire. For this the company forces me to install a .p12 certificate on my mobile.
When i make this file available via Gdrive i can't install it. I need to enter a password but it keeps saying i'm typing the wrong one.

Regards
Mr-h


----------



## tech338 (Apr 30, 2012)

I have no problem using Google Drive to store files on my SD card (actually I have a Galaxy Nexus, so it stores it on phone as a virtual SD card). this works for zip files, google doc files, and several others I tried.

Firstly, you need to turn off Enable Encryption (encrypt offline documents) in the settings of the Google Drive app. Then find the file in your "my drive", select it, and make it available offline. This will cause Google Drive to download it to your phone. 

As Supaiku mentioned, it saves it to a crazy folder located at  /mnt/sdcard/Android/Data/com.google.android.apps.docs/files/pinned_docs_Files_do_not_edit/*CRAZY FOLDER NUMBER*. You have to use a file explorer (I use root explorer) to navigate there to see your files. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Supaiku (Apr 30, 2012)

tech338 said:


> I have no problem using Google Drive to store files on my SD card (actually I have a Galaxy Nexus, so it stores it on phone as a virtual SD card). this works for zip files, google doc files, and several others I tried.
> 
> Firstly, you need to turn off Enable Encryption (encrypt offline documents) in the settings of the Google Drive app. Then find the file in your "my drive", select it, and make it available offline. This will cause Google Drive to download it to your phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why isn't there a *duh* emoticon? Didn't even think to look - give it a whirl! 

Success! (files "pinned" while encryption was enabled are still encrypted) (no need for root as far as I can tell)

Still, it would be nice if google made for a more friendly export method than navigating to individual directories in obscure program folders...


----------



## Cirkustanz (May 3, 2012)

Supaiku said:


> Still, it would be nice if google made for a more friendly export method than navigating to individual directories in obscure program folders...

Click to collapse



Here's my guess:

Google wants us to use drive, but what they don't want us to use Drive for, is just an easier way of syncing data to the phone.  Personally, I can't stand mounting the phone with a USB cable.  The problem is that I always forget it's plugged in, my phone rings, and bah, my data transfer is corrupted.  I thought drive would just be a real lazy way of wirelessly syncing data, such as video or music onto the phone.

It's not really "meant" for that, but it can work.  In practice though, this is flawed, as it seems the "make file available offline" option doesn't allow you to change the directory of where that file is stored.  So if your phone has 1.5gigs of in phone memory (mine does) and you want to transfer a 4gig file this way, what happens?  

I kinda doubt that installing drive to the sd card changes that situation, and frankly it's not worth checking into.

The reason for that is, there are already quite a few wireless data transfer apps that are out there.  I've only used a couple, and the ones I've tried I have not really liked (winamp for example, has a wifi sync option and even though I use winamp on my PC and have wireless N, the transfer rates of using winamp to wifi sync was REALLY slow), but I'm sure there are better ones out there.

I just havn't really spent the time to look for an app that works better.  Ultimately what I would want is something I could install on the PC that would allow me to right click the file or folder, and select "send to Android" much in the same way as the chrome to phone app does.  It would be especially nice if the phone's app could have settings that would know automatically where to store the file on the phone.  Mp3 files would go to one folder, movies to another, etc.  If I remember correctly, "fox to phone" had a real basic functionality of this, but it was rather simple in how it was done.  I'll stumble across one some time!


----------



## teokcmy (May 3, 2012)

I don't want to download files from Google Drive, instead I want to work in the cloud. Strange thing is that Google Drive doesn't seem to support that. For example, when I open a document or spreadsheet from the Dropbox app, edit it with an Office app such as QuickOffice and then save it, the file gets saved back to its original location, i.e. within the Dropbox. But when I did that from Google Drive app, I could only save the file locally on my phone. That means the copy in the cloud doesn't get updated. This is really bugging me.


----------



## Supaiku (May 3, 2012)

Cirkustanz said:


> Here's my guess:
> 
> Google wants us to use drive, but what they don't want us to use Drive for, is just an easier way of syncing data to the phone.  Personally, I can't stand mounting the phone with a USB cable.  The problem is that I always forget it's plugged in, my phone rings, and bah, my data transfer is corrupted.  I thought drive would just be a real lazy way of wirelessly syncing data, such as video or music onto the phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There are some wireless sync apps... My phone explorer is good. Check it out. Also, Lenovo has a tool which works not only with Lenovo devices, but also with my HTC One X and  Toshiba Thrive - though it's a little jenky because of it's prorietaryness.


----------



## Cirkustanz (May 3, 2012)

I could be wrong, but from the description that appears to only sync things like contacts and calendar?   I don't see any info about file transfers.   

I'll check it out tonight though . 



Sent from my SGH-T769 using XDA


----------



## Supaiku (May 3, 2012)

Cirkustanz said:


> I could be wrong, but from the description that appears to only sync things like contacts and calendar?   I don't see any info about file transfers.
> 
> I'll check it out tonight though .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually, that's partially true. The sync option only sync contacts, calendars, music and pics (the file sync does music and images, though I thought it would do everythig), however in the file sync window, you can just select all the folders on your memory card and download them, it promps for overwrites before starting (with checkboxes for each file and select all button), so it's not quite a sync, but a few clicks away...

Another Wireless file transfer app is this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=597098
Haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Cirkustanz (May 5, 2012)

*omg found exactly what I wanted!*

This is a thread derail since it only marginally has something to do with google drive, but since someone had suggested a wifi sync app and I was still not happy with one, I wanted to post that I found one that works perfectly!

http://goo.gl/8FVRA

Here's some reasons why I like it:

It allows great customization of what folders are updated both on your device and on the computer.  Personally what I'm doing is if I want to put music on the phone I just copy that folder into the synced folder on my computer, and voila....it is in the appropriate folder for my phone.  For videos that I encode for my phone, the default output of those created videos is the folder I have synced, so this just happens automatically.

It has really nice options for exclusions.
It does not require any software or server to be installed on your desktop.  You just have to have that computer be on a wifi network and use folder sharing.

It supports 2 way syncing, and has great options for moving, copying, whether or not to update same name files, can run on a schedule at a set time, or run manually if you choose.

It's free!  There are a couple options locked behind a $1 fee, but most will not even need to use them.


----------



## BK553 (May 7, 2012)

FolderSync has solved all my problems.  Set it up using "google docs", and you get auto folder syncing to selected folders, one-way up, one-way down, or up-and-down,  and it supports many different services.


----------



## Ezzy77 (May 16, 2012)

Seems to work just fine when you click "make available offline" and the file will be available in the docs directory /sdcard/Android/data/.com.google.android.apps.docs/files/pinned... etc
Tested with a zip file.


----------



## emkathor (May 16, 2012)

its not possible to stream audio from gdrive isn't it?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA


----------



## 华丽的平凡 (May 17, 2012)

Thanks . I can't understand completely ,for my bad english


----------



## Supaiku (May 18, 2012)

emkathor said:


> its not possible to stream audio from gdrive isn't it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA

Click to collapse



No, I would expect not.
Try Subsonic, or Spotify/a bundle of other digital radio services...


----------



## nurusz (May 18, 2012)

Ezzy77 said:


> the file will be available in the docs directory /sdcard/Android/data/.com.google.android.apps.docs/files/pinned... etc

Click to collapse



Sorry, I have no such directory in my Galaxy tab ?!
I have others google directories such as map, earth and genie... but not the one you mentioned ?!


----------



## Supaiku (May 18, 2012)

nurusz said:


> Sorry, I have no such directory in my Galaxy tab ?!
> I have others google directories such as map, earth and genie... but not the one you mentioned ?!

Click to collapse



The tab has an external SD card, it could be on the external SD card, or the internal Sd cold have a different name... try searching for a substring.


----------



## rjj1976 (May 27, 2012)

ES File Explorer has added support for Google Drive. You can copy and paste files from Google Drive to your phone or tablet.


----------



## provolinoo (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm using AntTek File Manager with Google Drive Plugin as workaround, waiting to have an "export" feature on the official app


----------



## truelove79 (Jul 16, 2012)

Use Solid Explorer and connect your Google Drive account.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/...?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDMsInBsLnNvbGlkZXhwbG9yZXIiXQ..


----------



## Mayank77 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi ,
I uploaded some pictures on my Gmail Drive yesterday via Laptop.
When I use the Android Google Drive Client on my Gingerbread , I have options of viewing it or making it offline.

Is there any way of downloading the pictures to my SD card ?

Making it offline doesn't help because once I remove the Google Drive App from my Droid , I will no longer be able to view that picture.

I want a permanent download so that my downloaded pictures appear in my gallery even after un-installation of Google Drive.


----------



## burdman (Jul 17, 2012)

Delete

Sent from my M886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rborg (Aug 1, 2012)

Ezzy77 said:


> Seems to work just fine when you click "make available offline" and the file will be available in the docs directory /sdcard/Android/data/.com.google.android.apps.docs/files/pinned... etc
> Tested with a zip file.

Click to collapse



It was already a zip? Drive stores it offline as a zip, actually. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vash1053 (Aug 4, 2012)

Use Cloud2SD (Google removed Google Drive Download.  It has been renamed and re-released as Cloud2SD.)

Find it at https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hexxus.cloudtosd


----------



## ALD3 (Sep 9, 2012)

Changing Drive settings other encrypted OFF and then setting your file to offline does work. In es file explorer if you long press the folder pinned_docs_files_do_not_edit and click shortcut command it will make a shortcut on your desktop of file  pinned_docs_files_do_not_edit. Lot quicker to open it for your files.


----------



## thefatalepic (Nov 18, 2012)

If you use ASTRO you can copy the files inside of Google Drive and paste them into a folder in your SD.


----------



## tonypanduru (Dec 6, 2012)

*This will work*

If anybody is still wondering how to download from google drive here the solution is not to use the google drive app.
Just go in your browser and go to drive.google.com. Once you select the file it will prompt you to save it,like any other download.

Is a shame that the app itself does not have this function.


----------



## ALD3 (Dec 11, 2012)

I have also figured out that ES File explorer will do as Astro does. Just open ES and click on show tabs, then on the right is the Net tab, click it and then the + button, choose Drive, Dropbox or Box. Login and check to keep login and then you can access all your files on ES just like they were onboard. Can setup any and all cloud storage that you use, just have to add them 1 at a time. A lot easier and faster than having to use cloud storage without ES file explorer. 

         :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-P7510 using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 11, 2012)

I use es for nearly all my cloud storage,  quick and very easy. 

"Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."


----------



## Oseloth (Jan 26, 2013)

Just i stalno app Download all files

after opening any file from drive you will be prompted with option to download that file. If works for any file type.


----------



## [.::MDT::.] (Mar 7, 2013)

Oseloth said:


> Just i stalno app Download all files
> 
> after opening any file from drive you will be prompted with option to download that file. If works for any file type.

Click to collapse



Stalno app?

I don't understand what you mean...


----------



## hapyman (Apr 23, 2013)

[.::MDT::.] said:


> Stalno app?
> 
> I don't understand what you mean...

Click to collapse



The app is called "Download All Files"

http://goo.gl/XafWN

Its great way to download files from google drive or other apps that don't allow.  Its much easier than making files available offline and then browsing to said folder.

After installed you just have to click "open" file and then choose to open the file with "Download All Files", it will allow you to choose download location.

Fast and easy have been using this one for a couple years.


----------



## [.::MDT::.] (Apr 29, 2013)

hapyman said:


> The app is called "Download All Files"
> 
> http://goo.gl/XafWN
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Great, thanks a lot!

I will try it asap.


----------



## mt12345 (Jan 24, 2014)

emkathor said:


> its not possible to stream audio from gdrive isn't it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA

Click to collapse



It is possible. You need:
Lidroid file manager + google drive plugin
(available in google play store)

EDIT:
Filemaster instead of Lidroid

Sent from my Lenovo X60s using Firefox


----------



## abrahamxavi (Apr 27, 2014)

*use a file managing soft that supports G drive*

using a file manager (i use es) i'm able to access the drive content from within the app. I can then copy-paste into a folder on the SD card. To set it up just allow es permissions from google while opening drive for the first time (only).   Hope this helps


----------

